# Owning A Pet Fox



## Nick (Dec 24, 2009)

My friends and I are thinking about getting a Red fox someday, but none of us can find a price anywhere. Anyone have any ideas of how much one costs, AND where to get one?


and also fuck you to anyone who's gonna bitch about "oh it's not right to own a fox."  I don't give a shit, we're getting one.


----------



## Marikaza_Icarus (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Nick! Hmm, as far as I know it'll be difficult to find a fox for sale. Perhaps speaking to some locals hunters will help. Might be able to find a denning female with their help.
:3


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nick said:


> My friends and I are thinking about getting a Red fox someday, but none of us can find a price anywhere. Anyone have any ideas of how much one costs, AND where to get one?
> 
> 
> and also fuck you to anyone who's gonna bitch about "oh it's not right to own a fox."  I don't give a shit, we're getting one.




im gonna wuv him so much ^^


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

well i would have to say you need a special license


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah... Just make sure that:

1) You know what you're getting into. Foxes smell, and dig, and dig, and dig, and dig, and eat. And they dig. Make sure you've got a lot of open space for them to play in, and make sure you bury the fence reeeeeaaaal deep if you wanna keep 'em.

2) *You know what you're getting into*. Foxes are difficult to find trained vets to treat for diseases and injuries. Make sure you can find a local vet with licenses to treat wild animals and exotic pets. In addition, you'll probably find training a fox to be incredibly difficult, though I don't have any experience keeping one, so I can't really say for sure on that one.

3) Do some research, both into the above and in keeping foxes as pets in general. Handling foxes is different from handling dogs, and they have their own mannerisms and "customs". Ask existing owners of foxes about their experiences and if you're really serious about it, ask if they have any tips or could offer you any advice as to how to properly keep and raise a healthy fox. In addition, make sure that if you need a license or some special papers that you get that taken care of beforehand.

4) I think the best place to look if there aren't any breeders for that specifically (I can't see there being much demand for it, even if I'd love to keep a fox, too) would probably be a fur farm. No better place to get a fox kit than saving it from being raised and slaughtered to make a fur coat.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

1) Make sure your vet will treat a fox, most won't.
2) Get an exotic animals license.
3) Please stay very far away from me.
4) Be sure to get regular health checkups every month or so.
5) Be sure you have an adequate outdoor environment for your fox (which includes making a curved fence that goes under the ground, typically try to make a 3D cage and layer dirt on the bottom - keep doing this as your "pet" will regularly dig for both fun and to try and escape. As well as a room for it.
6) Red foxes aren't easy to find, if you can find them at all. Arctic are commonly sold after hunters kill their mothers and take the kits to raise in captivity. Silver can be bought for a very large sum of money from a Russian behavioral project. Fennecs are regularly bred in captivity as exotic pets in a few countries now, including America.
7) Find a vet that will remove the scent glands otherwise you're going to smell like a combination of a skunk and a burning heap of tires at any given moment.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not even legal to own a fox in most states.

Also...see above.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 24, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> It's not even legal to own a fox in most states.
> 
> Also...see above.



It is where we intend to live.  We already looked that up and made sure.

And also, great advice and all, but it's not answering our question. :\


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> And also, great advice and all, but it's not answering our question. :\



I did mention that it's probably best that if you can't find a breeder, to check a fur farm, or maybe even an animal shelter (you never know). I wouldn't be able to tell you how much it would cost, but those are your best bets to actually find one, as I understand it.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I did mention that it's probably best that if you can't find a breeder, to check a fur farm, or maybe even an animal shelter (you never know). I wouldn't be able to tell you how much it would cost, but those are your best bets to actually find one, as I understand it.



True. Thanks for the advice. ^^


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, make sure you don't live in an apartment or small yarded house. Best bet would be in the woods with a couple of acres...


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, make sure you don't live in an apartment or small yarded house. Best bet would be in the woods with a couple of acres...



Why's that? Small yarded would probably be fine, you're going to have to cage them outdoors either way.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 24, 2009)

Cheap, easy to care for foxes.

Not cheap, less easy to care for foxes. (I also noted the "Fourteen male foxes are ready for new homes. All of them have been vaccinated, dewormed and neutred." notice they had on the site. AKA: We want to maintain our monopoly, bitches.)

Or you can go try to find some orphaned red fox kits in the woods.


----------



## Darkwing (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I don't know shit about exotic animal breeding, but google and yahoo answers helps I guess = /


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

also keep in mind that sibfoxes do not yip, they actually bark
so you might find that kind of annoying
but i really cant be compelled to give a shit about your personal comfort


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

When you do get you better take excellent care of it or i will find


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2009)

@net-cat: 





			
				Sibfox said:
			
		

> Price for the fox is *$5,950*



Holy crapcock.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Holy crapcock.



to be honest that was actually cheaper than what i expected


----------



## Takun (Dec 24, 2009)

yiffyiffyiff


----------



## Isen (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah not a good idea.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 24, 2009)

[obligatory don't yiff the fox crack here]


----------



## Kommodore (Dec 24, 2009)

I seem to recall there being some foxes in Russia that had been domesticated and are more or less "safe" to own. Whether or not the draconian animal laws let you own it is another matter entirely...


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw some breeder in Illinois selling red fox kits for around 400 bucks.

Tried to find their website again, couldn't do it to save my life...


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> I saw some breeder in Illinois selling red fox kits for around 400 bucks.
> 
> Tried to find their website again, couldn't do it to save my life...



Actually, we'd be looking to purchase one in Ohio, but $400 would be a LOT cheaper than what I expected.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Actually, we'd be looking to *purchase one in Ohio*, but $400 would be a LOT cheaper than what I expected.



not gonna happen
pick another state


----------



## Kanin (Dec 25, 2009)

D'aww foxes are cute.

But they are also insane, and it's tough to find one, much less a good tempered one. ._.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> not gonna happen
> pick another state



It's legal. Done the research. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing about the aftermath of this brilliant decision. The price you should really be looking into is how much it's going to cost to put it down when you realize you're a stupid faggot and you can't take care of it, unless you know someone who would be willing to put a bullet in it's head pro bono :V .

Seriously though you're a disgusting human being and you should be ashamed of yourself OP  .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I seem to recall there being some foxes in Russia that had been domesticated and are more or less "safe" to own. Whether or not the draconian animal laws let you own it is another matter entirely...



What do you mean draconian, you don't think laws against owning exotic pets are reasonable?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> What do you mean draconian, you don't think laws against owning exotic pets are reasonable?



Considering most exotic animals are actually quite difficult to properly care for? ... I...

Oh god.

I...
...

Agree.

Fuck.

Anyway, apparently the Tame Foxes(TM) from Sibfox are pretty close to dogs as far as care goes. Or at least, that's what Sibfox would have you think.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It's legal. Done the research. :V



Nobody in Ohio sells red foxes, because it requires breeding certification (which is not easy and requires that your business be dedicated to breeding red foxes) and lengthy paperwork to validate the animal's health.
Just because "oh i think its okay to enslave my dick" doesnt mean you can pick up any old dick and not get a big fine on your ass
or whatever
you know


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Considering most exotic animals are actually quite difficult to properly care for? ... I...
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...



Being selectively bred and domesticated I imagine they are quite a bit easier to care for than standard foxes. OP obviously has a heavily romanticized notion of foxes. In reality they're stinky, noisy, absurdly destructive and generally horrible little shits. 

Still it's the fox I feel bad for in this situation. Hopefully this retard will have the sense to give it up to someone somewhere where it can be cared for properly, but realistically I imagine it's going to suffer the fate of most exotic pets and spend most of it's life rotting away in a cage in his basement.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 25, 2009)

this can only end in disaster. It will get into EVERYTHING you own, it will dig in the yard and in your carpet, it will get into your food, and you will have to deal with it when it bites you or worse someone else. 

Everyone has pointed out problems and that's all you'll get. 

Get a small dog, it's easier.


----------



## moonchylde (Dec 25, 2009)

OP, if you go through with this, I hope it gives you Parvo. I really do. 

I can't imagine many states would legally sanction fox breeding, as most of the U.S. considers them a nuscience animal, especially in the rural areas of the Midwest. In any case, as has been said before, you seem to have no idea what your getting into, but are too stubborn and/or retarded to listen to anyone's advice, so... good luck with your epic fail.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

foxes are cool from afar, I have of course never owned one but from what I know about them you are going to think you are "T3H ULTIMAT3 FURREH"  for about .00003 seconds, and then it will make your life a living hell.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 25, 2009)

FURRIES. DURP.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

Bacu said:


> FURIES. DURP.


SO A CHALLENGER APPEARS


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Once again, assholes, I dont care about the consequences of owning a fox. I just wanted to know how much one costs. And also,

trolling on a furry forum is the most fail thing I've ever seen and anyone who does it literally fails harder than Michael Jordan's career in baseball.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> OP, if you go through with this, I hope it gives you Parvo. I really do.
> 
> I can't imagine many states would legally sanction fox breeding, as most of the U.S. considers them a nuscience animal, especially in the rural areas of the Midwest. *In any case, as has been said before, you seem to have no idea what your getting into, but are too stubborn and/or retarded to listen to anyone's advice, so...* good luck with your epic fail.



Fuck you. We're not rejecting advice. You people just like to instantly attack in a fucking millisecond. So fuck off. And we're YEARS AND YEARS away from actually acting upon getting one, so we're gonna wait till we know everything we need to know. Grow the fuck up and let us choose to own one if we want. We'd take better fucking care of it than you do your own family.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Once again, assholes, I dont care about the consequences of owning a fox. I just wanted to know how much one costs. And also,
> 
> trolling on a furry forum is the most fail thing I've ever seen and anyone who does it literally fails harder than Michael Jordan's career in baseball.



I'm quoting myself cause you fuckholes need to see that. 

No shit, we are researching this and have been researching it and we wont have one for years to come.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm quoting myself cause you fuckholes need to see that.
> 
> No shit, we are researching this and have been researching it and we wont have one for years to come.


Your preaching to a deaf crowd


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Once again, assholes, I dont care about the consequences of owning a fox. I just wanted to know how much one costs. And also,
> 
> trolling on a furry forum is the most fail thing I've ever seen and anyone who does it literally fails harder than Michael Jordan's career in baseball.



No one's trolling you, you're being a retard and we're pointing it out. That's not the same thing at all :V .



Hitman344 said:


> Fuck you. We're not rejecting advice. You people just like to instantly attack in a fucking millisecond. So fuck off. And we're YEARS AND YEARS away from actually acting upon getting one, so we're gonna wait till we know everything we need to know. *Grow the fuck up and let us choose to own one if we want.*



If you were only hurting yourselves then you'd have the right to say that, but seeing as there's an innocent victim in all of this you don't. The fact that you'd say a thing like that proves that you're a selfish crybaby faggot and you shouldn't be allowed to own any animal.



Hitman344 said:


> We'd take better fucking care of it than you do your own family.



How can you say that when you don't even know what caring for a fox entails :V ?


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If you were only hurting yourselves then you'd have the right to say that, but seeing as there's an innocent victim in all of this you don't. The fact that you'd say a thing like that proves that you're a selfish crybaby faggot and you should be allowed to own any animal.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say that when you don't even know what caring for a fox entails :V ?



Point is, we'd take good care of it, and have a good 10 or so years to plan accordingly. You don't seem to listen though. The fox won't be a victim if it's properly cared for. You're too ignorant to realize that we wouldn't buy one if we didn't know for a fact that it'd have a good life and be cared for. 

tl;dr (even tho it's not necessary): You're the one acting retarded here. :V


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise I love the fact that you're trying to act serious for once, but since you've never done it before there is no reason to take you seriously now. Once again. You troll a furry forum. That is fail. Period.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Point is, we'd take good care of it, and have a good 10 or so years to plan accordingly. You don't seem to listen though. The fox won't be a victim if it's properly cared for. You're too ignorant to realize that *we wouldn't buy one if we didn't know for a fact that it'd have a good life and be cared for. :V*



Of course you would, if you knew your shit you wouldn't even be thinking about buying one to begin with. You want a fox because you're a shallow twat and you think it would be cool to own the animal you like to pretend to be on the internet. The fact that you would even think this way is proof that you don't now, and won't ever care about the animal it's self. The only thing you care about is the novelty of owning a wild animal, once that wears off the animal's welfare won't mean anything to you :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Of course you would, if you knew your shit you wouldn't even be thinking about buying one to begin with. You want a fox because you're a shallow twat and you think it would be cool to own the animal you like to pretend to be on the internet. The fact that you would even think this way is proof that you don't now, and won't ever care about the animal it's self. The only thing you care about is the novelty of owning a wild animal, once that wears off the animal's welfare won't mean anything to you :V .



Whoever said we'd DEFINITELY be getting one? :V It's an idea.

And yea, can't be taking you serious. lol


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

trolls trolling trolls. This will only end if one of you guys give up or you both say sorry and admit it was a mistake. Now hurry up, cause other topics are waiting to be covered, and new things to be learned.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 25, 2009)

DETECTING XXXTREEM LEVELS OF MAD


DEPLOY BUTTCHUTES


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Whoever said we'd DEFINITELY be getting one? :V It's an idea.



You're backpedaling because you've realized you're wrong. If the first post in this thread had been a link to cheap foxes you'd be out buying one right now. If you were just thinking about owning a fox you'd be asking if foxes make good pets. The fact that you were asking about the price and stated at the beginning that you didn't want to be told that it was a bad idea indicates that you'd already made up your minds :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> and also fuck you to anyone who's gonna bitch about "oh it's not right to own a fox." I don't give a shit, we're getting one.



Also your boyfriend said it :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're backpedaling because you've realized you're wrong. If the first post in this thread had been a link to cheap foxes you'd be out buying one right now. If you were just thinking about owning a fox you'd be asking if foxes make good pets. The fact that you were asking about the price means and stated at the beginning that you didn't want to be told that it was a bad idea indicates that already made up your minds :V .



We never said that. Don't be putting words into our mouths, k? Your logic fails miserably. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> We never said that. Don't be putting words into our mouths, k? Your logic fails miserably. :V



Actually it's totally sound. Also since you probably missed the second post I made on the previous page, here it is again.



Nick said:


> and also fuck you to anyone who's gonna bitch about "oh it's not right to own a fox." I don't give a shit, we're getting one.



In response to...



Hitman344 said:


> Whoever said we'd DEFINITELY be getting one?


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Actually it's totally sound. Also since you probably missed the second post I made on the previous page, here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> In response to...



We say that in order to try and KEEP PEOPLE LIKE YOU OUT OF THE THREAD. Doesn't mean we are definitely, absolutely, 100% owning a fox. It means we'd LIKE TO. :V


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

You argue too much, foxes are fucking gay. This is just madness.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm out of this. Honestly, I have better things to be doing on Christmas morning than arguing with the troll on the furry forum. I guess I should congratulate the troll on the furry forum for making a sensible, civilized topic into this. What a loser.


----------



## selkie (Dec 25, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> You argue too much, foxes are fucking gay. This is just madness.




Hey, I remember you.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm out of this. Honestly, I have better things to be doing on Christmas morning than arguing with the troll on the furry forum.


WINRAR


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

selkie said:


> Hey, I remember you.


>>


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> *We say that in order to try and KEEP PEOPLE LIKE YOU OUT OF THE THREAD.* Doesn't mean we are definitely, absolutely, 100% owning a fox. It means we'd LIKE TO. :V



And how'd that work out for you :V ?


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> And how'd that work out for you :V ?



Good for one page. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm out of this. Honestly, I have better things to be doing on Christmas morning than arguing with the troll on the furry forum. I guess I should congratulate the troll on the furry forum for making a sensible, civilized topic into this. What a loser.



It was never sensible, and seeing as I'm not the idiot who wanted to own a fox I don't think you've got any business calling me a loser :V .


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

keeping foxes as pets is so cruel.  Who in their right mind wants to be hand fed food every day, or be pampered and loved, or be taken care of, or protected from disease and infection, or sleep on a throne of pillows if they want, or go play in complete safety, or any number of horrible things that could happen to them in a person's home!! D:
no wait, all these foxes look happy.  Shit, i must have missed something : /
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7bGGa2udEY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ov1KVm9o0s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO_KOB-gUps


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> :V


you can't do that


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

And I am heading out of here too. Nothing left to talk about, troll about, and we got some suggestions. Thanks, have a good night, merry christmas/holidays/wtf you all celebrate. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Good for one page. :V



Sorry about that, I'll be quicker next time :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> you can't do that



*ninja*


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> It was never sensible, and seeing as I'm not the idiot who wanted to own a fox I don't think you've got any business calling me a loser :V .



You know, I've always respected you. 



You are literally my hero.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Sorry about that, I'll be quicker next time :V .



I should hope so. Disappoint.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> *ninja*


Some ninjas were space nazis, that spoke Spanish for no apparent reason. This is possibly the only instance where speaking Spanish makes something awesome.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> keeping foxes as pets is so cruel.  Who in their right mind wants to be hand fed food every day, or be pampered and loved, or be taken care of, or protected from disease and infection, or sleep on a throne of pillows if they want, or go play in complete safety, or any number of horrible things that could happen to them in a person's home!! D:
> no wait, all these foxes look happy.  Shit, i must have missed something : /
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7bGGa2udEY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ov1KVm9o0s
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO_KOB-gUps



If anything those videos are evidence against the point you're trying to make. Are you retarded or something :V ?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 25, 2009)

What the shit???

I leave this thread for 15 minutes, after keeping an eye on it for 3 hours, and as soon as I leave, all of this delicious drama unfolds...


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> If anything those videos are evidence against the point you're trying to make. Are you retarded or something :V ?


hm?  looked pretty happy to me.  I am obviously retarded.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> hm?  looked pretty happy to me.  I am obviously retarded.



Obviously :V .


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Obviously :V .


by the way, congrats on your 4k+ posts.  Way to have a life and spend it well.
EDIT: meh, whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> by the way, congrats on your 4k+ posts.  Way to have a life and spend it well.



You realized I was right about the videos then :V ?


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You realized I was right about the videos then :V ?



I think he realized you were a sexy beast. Or atleast, I did.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What the shit???
> 
> I leave this thread for 15 minutes, after keeping an eye on it for 3 hours, and as soon as I leave, all of this delicious drama unfolds...


your batshit insane


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You realized I was right about the videos then :V ?


logic fail much?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with Whitenoises evaluation.  It's the same childish mentality that lead to crappy rush for cash Dalmation puppy mills after the 101 Dalmation films came out, which only left abandoned and surrendered Dalmations in shelters after people realized what a finicky breed they were to take care of.  Many of such animals had to be euthanized due to medical issues.

More over, the OP lives in Pennsylvania and you can't own a pet fox in PA without an exotic pet liscence which would be impractical.

Anyone who actually gives a fuck about animals should seriously considder the practicalities and implications of owning a pet.  If you don't honestly appreciate what you're getting into, your childish and selfish actions can lead to yet another animal being euthanized because some moron thought it'd be like having Lassie around.

Finally, legallity asside, don't fuck with the wildlife, just get a god damn dog, they've been bred into domestication for ten thousand years and even their digestive tracts have adapted to domestication.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 25, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> your batshit insane


 

Yes, I am.

Why else would I be up at 4:00 in the morning on Christmas day on a furry forum making stupid comments for my own amusement?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I agree with Whitenoises evaluation.  It's the same childish mentality that lead to crappy rush for cash Dalmation puppy mills after the 101 Dalmation films came out, which only left abandoned and surrendered Dalmations in shelters after people realized what a finicky breed they were to take care of.  Many of such animals had to be euthanized due to medical issues.
> 
> More over, the OP lives in Pennsylvania and you can't own a pet fox in PA without an exotic pet liscence which would be impractical.
> 
> ...


god, will someone actually read the past few posts before saying something as dumb as this yet again? you know what, fuck it.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Yes, I am.
> 
> Why else would I be up at 4:00 in the morning on Christmas day on a furry forum making stupid comments for my own amusement?


cause you never visited /b/


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> We're not owning one in PA, blonde.


typical, right?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 25, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> cause you never visited /b/


 

Some would consider that a wise move.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> typical, right?


 
Typical of what?


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Typical of what?



lol


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Typical of what?


omg i lol'd.  Okay try as hard as you can to figure it out.  Not hard, i promise


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 25, 2009)

I asked my dad why I wasn't circumsized and he answered "Because we aren't fucking Jewish" and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Some would consider that a wise move.


DEW ET DOOD


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, have you furries seriously resorted to 'You're blond so you must be stupid' as the line of defense agianst people pointing out that your intentions are selfish and childish, reguardless of laws?

Surely you guys can some up with something better than that.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Okay, have you furries seriously resorted to 'You're blond so you must be stupid' as the line of defense agianst people pointing out that your intentions are selfish and childish, reguardless of laws?
> 
> Surely you guys can some up with something better than that.



Fine. you used an analogy from a fictional disney cartoon. I'm still getting a fox.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Fine. you used an analogy from a fictional disney cartoon. I'm still getting a fox.


 
...No I didn't... What are you talking about?


----------



## Sabian (Dec 25, 2009)

Listen, when you go batshit insane because of the the fox. I personally will come and put a bullet in its head for you. That way it doesn't have to suffer sitting in a cage. I'd rather the thing be dead than sitting in a pen or cage somewhere. I'll be nice and skin it for you so you can make a hat.

Not being mean, just trying to be humane


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep it civil, guys.
:|


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> logic fail much?



On your part yes. You still don't realize why you're an idiot for linking to those videos do you :V ?

Ashely's right, foxes don't make good pets. Look at those videos again :V .


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Sabian said:


> Listen, when you go batshit insane because of the the fox. I personally will come and put a bullet in its head for you. That way it doesn't have to suffer sitting in a cage. I'd rather the thing be dead than sitting in a pen or cage somewhere. I'll be nice and skin it for you so you can make a hat.
> 
> Not being mean, just trying to be humane



And like this is civil? :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm still getting a fox.



Who called it? In your face Hitman344 :V .


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Who called it? In your face Hitman344 :V .



I'm getting a fox. Whether we live together or not.

and also :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm getting a fox. I didn't see his name in here anywhere......you sexy mother fucker, you...



He was all, "when did we say we were actually going to get a fox," and I was all, "Nick said that a whole bunch he's a retard :V ."

You just said it again and I am therefor, without question, the victor :V .

Also can either of you figure out why NeroFox1989 is a retard for linking to those videos? I don't think he's gonna get it on his own :V .



Nick said:


> I'm getting a fox. Whether we live together or not.
> 
> and also :V



You're breaking up with him over a fox D: ?

I'm pretty sure the fox isn't going to put out Nick so that's probably not a smart trade to make :V .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Fine. you used an analogy from a fictional disney cartoon. I'm still getting a fox.


 
I don't understand how you got that from what I said. Firstly, what I described didn't happen in either the animated or live action 101 Dalmation films. It is a real scenario commonly called the '101 Dalmatians Effect' though it relates to various other animal movies. Basically a bunch of people saw the movie and left the theater thinking how awesome it would be to have one as a pet. Dalmatians are actually prone to medical illnesses and other issues that arrise from imbreeding, they are particularly geneticly destined towards deafness even. So a bunch of people wanted Dalmatians and a bunch of cash greedy puppymills sprung up, pumping out animals as fast as they can to foolish people who would realize that the dalmatian is a less than ideal pet. What do people do with such pets? They either get abandoned or dropped off at shelters. Something that would never happen had people exercised real responsibility when it comes choosing to have a pet or not.

People need to take be serious and act responsibile when it comes to getting a pet, any kind of pet, but even more so when it is exotic or not suited to certian lifestyles. Cause god, it's not hard to take a few youtube videos and make any animal look like a cute pet while ignoring all the other issues.

Everything I've seen expressed in this thread, it seems to be people putting their own desires first when it should be the *animal* who is considdered first.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Also can either of you figure out why NeroFox1989 is a retard for linking to those videos? I don't think he's gonna get it on his own :V .



I am gonna step in from the bleachers and say hes an asspie


----------



## Sabian (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, I just have a weird mentality towards wild animals as pets. I am a hunter to control deer populations so they dont suffer from starvation in the area. I also help rescue animals with my neighbor, all of the animals we rescue are kept in open enclosures. They may leave and live where ever, we had a fox at one point. It was injured from a car, we raised it and let it go when ever. It still stuck around and slowly left, and we still see it. Now foxes are vermin's and pests from where i come from, they kill chickens like crazy. They are mean little things too, I was just saying when you do get your fox. Keep in mind that it may become very aggressive, it may need to be put down. It may not be like the one we rescued, but we never cornered it or anything. Its a wild animal and may attack on instincts like a dog might when threatened.

So I am sorry for coming off like that, I am tired and alittle redneck. Just get a squirrel and get him a fox costume, they make better pets.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You're breaking up with him over a fox D: ?


Foxes are srs bsnss.

I can't figure out why a fox of all bloody things. I mean, aren't they kinda hard to care for and it's just like... generally a bad idea? I'm not like a Google expert or anything but the signs seem to say so (Under the heading "Foxes as pets (Bad! Bad!))


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> On your part yes. You still don't realize why you're an idiot for linking to those videos do you :V ?
> 
> Ashely's right, foxes don't make good pets. Look at those videos again :V .


1- yes, the fact that i was using sarcasm was evidently unclear.
2- what exactly is a 'good' pet?
3- bullet two is a rhetorical question because it's based on opinion and I don't care what yours is.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Foxes are srs bsnss.
> 
> I can't figure out why a fox of all bloody things. I mean, aren't they kinda hard to care for? I'm not like a Google expert or anything but the signs seem to say so (Under the heading "Foxes as pets (Bad! Bad!))



But Xaerun foxes are so murry purry and yiffy scritchy how could owning one be anything other than awesome D: ?


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> But Xaerun foxes are so murry purry and yiffy scritchy how could owning one be anything other than awesome D: ?



Apparently they die or something
I don't really get it

Also I like my sofa and yard and apparently foxes destroy them.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Sabian said:


> It may not like the one we rescued, but we never cornered it or anything. Its a wild animal and may attack on instincts like a dog might when threatened.


 
Or even without. There was a case in Arizona, a young couple had a pet Chow-Chow which is a breed of dog originally bred for working and hunting. ...It decided to up and kill their two week old infant for no reason. And that's an animal that actually HAS a genetic history of domestication. It didn't go bezerk or rabid or anything, it just decided the baby was prey.

http://www.azcentral.com/community/mesa/articles/2009/03/05/20090305mr-dogattack05-ON.html

I suppose the best way to finally say it, clearly and bluntly as possible: *ANIMALS ARN'T TOYS.*


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

Foxes are delicious


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> 1- yes, the fact that i was using sarcasm was evidently unclear.
> 2- what exactly is a 'good' pet?
> 3- bullet two is a rhetorical question because it's based on opinion and I don't care what yours is.



The fox in the first video wasn't a house pet at all, read the whole description beside the video.

The guy who posted the second video talked about how foxes will maul the crap out of you, and this is someone who apparently knows how to deal with them. Also look closely at the environment in each video, especially the second two.



Xaerun said:


> Apparently they die or something
> I don't really get it
> 
> Also I like my sofa and yard and apparently foxes destroy them.



Foxes destroy everything, that's why whenever you see videos of pet foxes they're almost always in or near a cage. Foxes people try to keep as pets spend most of their lives in cages :V .


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't understand how you got that from what I said. Firstly, what I described didn't happen in either the animated or live action 101 Dalmation films. It is a real scenario commonly called the '101 Dalmatians Effect' though it relates to various other animal movies. Basically a bunch of people saw the movie and left the theater thinking how awesome it would be to have one as a pet. Dalmatians are actually prone to medical illnesses and other issues that arrise from imbreeding, they are particularly geneticly destined towards deafness even. So a bunch of people wanted Dalmatians and a bunch of cash greedy puppymills sprung up, pumping out animals as fast as they can to foolish people who would realize that the dalmatian is a less than ideal pet. What do people do with such pets? They either get abandoned or dropped off at shelters. Something that would never happen had people exercised real responsibility when it comes choosing to have a pet or not.
> 
> People need to take be serious and act responsibile when it comes to getting a pet, any kind of pet, but even more so when it is exotic or not suited to certian lifestyles. Cause god, it's not hard to take a few youtube videos and make any animal look like a cute pet while ignoring all the other issues.
> 
> Everything I've seen expressed in this thread, it seems to be people putting their own desires first when it should be the *animal* who is considdered first.



It's 5:30 in the morning, I am not reading all that...all I have to say is, ur still stuck on that subject?   

*puts on a pot of coffee*    Time for presents :3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The fox in the first video wasn't a house pet at all, read the whole description beside the video.
> 
> The guy who posted the second video talked about how foxes will maul the crap out of you, and this is someone who apparently knows how to deal with them. Also look closely at the environment in each video, especially the second two.


 
*watches the videos*

The first one, you see the fox is clearly being kept in an outdoor enclosure constructed for the fox.

The second one is indoors, but holyshit. I mean they had to build a steel wire screen door for the room the fox lives in and look at the floors. That's fucking hardwood and it's destroyed. What, $2k or so to redo the hardwood in a single room? If you also look, he's been digging at the drywall by the floor, all around the edges. The entire room needs to be gutted and have the drywall reinstalled and the entire room repainted. Another $1K-2K I guess? The entire room is ruined. Not to mention if that animal has urinated in that room it could be soaked right into the floor boards. That's not a smell you get out of wood, you either have to remove the material or bring in specialists to seal the wood so the scent is trapped inside.

The third the animal is agian being kept in an outdoor enxlosure. Obviously so the destruction brought on in video two can't happen.

The videos demonstrate that you basically need to own your own house and propery to have a chance of doing it. If you keep the animal indoors, should you choose to move you will need to make EXTENSIVE and costly repairs to the room the animal was kept in or take a massive hit to your property values. If you rent... Prepare to have your landlord evict you and then sue you for damages.

But what do I know?  I'm blond. :V  You can just throw in a rug and fix the drywall with duct tape and a can of white Krylon, right?


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *watches the videos*
> 
> The first one, you see the fox is clearly being kept in an outdoor enclosure constructed for the fox.
> 
> ...



Jesus, mind your own fucking business. When I made this I asked if anyone knew the price of a fox and I specifically said NOT to bitch about blahblahblah right or wrong. I do not GIVE two shits about that. If I decide to eventually get a fox then deal with it, not that it has anything to do with you in the first place.

edited cause the op was too over the top.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Jesus, mind your own fucking business.


 
...You made a thread on a publicly accessable forum that anyone on the internet can have membership on. If you wanted this to be a private matter, why would you publicly post it for discussion on a public internet? Can you comprehend the absurdity of saying 'Mind your own fucking buisness' in this situation?



Nick said:


> dumb whore


 
*report post*


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The fox in the first video wasn't a house pet at all, read the whole description beside the video.
> 
> The guy who posted the second video talked about how foxes will maul the crap out of you, and this is someone who apparently knows how to deal with them. Also look closely at the environment in each video, especially the second two.


ummm what about the environment?  It's still a pet on someone's private property isn't it?


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> ...You made a thread on a publicly accessable forum that anyone on the internet can have membership on.  If you wanted this to be a private matter, why would you publicly post it for discussion on a public internet?  Can you comprehend the absurdity of saying 'Mind your own fucking buisness' in this situation?



I asked for specific information. I dont care about your two cents on "oh, don't get a fox cause it's not right" I asked for the price of a fox and where to get one. Dammit you're such a whiny one. If you're so concerned about animals then go join an organization that does something about it instead of bitching about it to someone who doesn't care, cause you're not gonna change my mind and I dont care about your opinion on the matter or anyone else's. 

btw, do you happen to know how much a red fox costs?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> ummm what about the environment?  It's still a pet on someone's private property isn't it?



I think Nick may just be trolling at this point but you're really that stupid aren't you? How about you do the world a favor and ... :V ?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Dammit you're such a whiny one. If you're so concerned about animals then go join an organization that does something about it instead of bitching about it to someone who doesn't care, cause you're not gonna change my mind and I dont care about your opinion on the matter or anyone else's.


 
Why don't you care? Why would you start a thread about having a pet fox and then in the thread admit that you don't care about the well being of animals? As you dismiss everyone's comments reguarding the wellbeing of your potential threat, you just say you don't care.  Don't you think that a pet owner should care about the pet?  Do you not see a massive flaw in this thinking?  Ask your self; Why don't you care?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

I wasn't joking Warmock :V .


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I think may just be trolling at this point but you're really that stupid aren't you? How about you do the world a favor and go hang yourself :V ?


god, why did i even bother trying to show someone as ignorant as you that it's okay to own a fox.  That's all the argument ever was dude, and the bottom line is i don't really care what you think, mkay?
idk why the hell i even bothered
EDIT: yea im done with this


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> god, why did i even bother trying to show someone as ignorant as you that it's okay to own a fox.  That's all the argument ever was dude, and the bottom line is i don't really care what you think, mkay?
> idk why the hell i even bothered
> EDIT: yea im done with this



All you did was show everybody that it's not OK to own a fox, and that people who think it's OK are dumb as fuck :V .


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why don't you care? Why would you start a thread about having a pet fox and then in the thread admit that you don't care about the well being of animals? As you dismiss everyone's comments reguarding the wellbeing of your potential threat, you just say you don't care.  Don't you think that a pet owner should care about the pet?  Do you not see a massive flaw in this thinking?  Ask your self; Why don't you care?



I didn't. I said I don't care about your opinion. Nowhere did I say I dont care about the animal, so quit making things up for the sake of ur own dumb little argument. I wouldn't get an animal if I couldn't care for it. So quit making up stories and answer my original original question, cause all I hear from you now is blahblahblah. 

How much for a fox?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Why do you hate foxes so much Nick, what did they ever do to you :V ?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> How much for a fox?


 
You know how on Mythbusters, where they self-censor out the ingrediants on how to build a rocket or something equally explosively dangerous so that the kids at home won't follow the recipe?  This is kinda the same situation.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Why do you hate foxes so much Nick, what did they ever do to you :V ?



Cause they ate all my chickenz


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Cause they ate all my chickenz



That's no excuse for rape Nick, plus you could get diseases :V .


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> That's no excuse for rape Nick, plus you could get diseases :V .



Which is exactly why you should stop jamming foxes on your wiener. That's bestiality, and it's more wrong than owning a fox :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> Which is exactly why you should stop jamming foxes on your wiener. That's bestiality, and it's more wrong than owning a fox :V



Foxyfluffs are cockwarmers Nick, foxyfluffs are everything :[ .


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Foxyfluffs are cockwarmers Nick, foxyfluffs are everything :[ .



All I have to say to that is,


My family is here so I've gotta go. 

Merry Christmas, for real.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> All I have to say to that is,
> 
> 
> My family is here so I've gotta go.
> ...



I accept your surrender :V .


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 25, 2009)

And I think we're about done here.

Locked.


----------

